# [Review] eBay Armband



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you in the market to purchase an armband for your mobile device? Can't decide between going with a cheap armband off eBay or going all out for a higher quality armband? Here is a review for you in mind. An armband is one of the must have accessories for my mobile devices whether it is for my new Samsung Galaxy SIII, iPod or MP3 Players, I like to have it for jogging or working out. Along with the armband I end up purchasing cases, screen protectors and other accessories for my device. But what I hate is the final cost of all the accessories. As result, even though I like to have an armband, I don't want to spend a lot of money on one. I took my chances with an armband off of eBay. Here is what I came up with.
My Personal Preference:
The main purpose for getting an armband is for it to simple hold my device. I am not too worried about access to buttons or screen options. I use headphones that have the controls such as volume and pause buttons. I prepare playlists and apps for when I work out so I don't have to fool around with finding songs or work out apps.
PROS:
Hold the device in the armband just fine. Fits around my arm comfortably. A thin case can fit inside the armband.
CONS:
The plastic front screen is poor quality. The screen is difficult to press, but still somewhat functional. The home button is hidden.
FINAL THOUGHT:
This case suits my needs and I am satisfied with what I got for only a few bucks.
Watch the YouTube video HERE.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

nice, the "For you big guys or girls" made me laugh.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol as in "muscular" ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

